# Pterinochilus chordatus



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

hey guys.
getting one of these tomorrow after school.
how does everybody keep these?
i would like personal experience from a few people please, i find it better than just reading care sheets.
tom


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I have kept a few Pterinochilus well Lugardi, Murinus NCF/RCF and Chordatus great spiders full of beans. I had mine bone dry with vertical cork bark laid against side of the tank once they settle in they make cool retreats but once they have done that you don't ever see them again apart from coming out for some liquid refreshment, but if you are happy with that then you will like them.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks colluseum.
yeah.. a happy spider is one you don't see so that'll be fine.
how much/often would you say feed them (it's 3 inch legspan i think)
tom


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

i've been successfully breeding chordatus since before they were called P.sjoestedti.

never even given mine a water bowl, kept dry 24c daytime 20c ish nightime, maybe a light spraying at one end once a month or so and a good soaking towards the end of eggnancy to simulate the rainy season and the onset of a food bounty, but then left to dry out again once the sac is produced.
the adult females easily take adult male dubia which i give once a week interspersed with a large waxworm, locust or cricket every now and again for variety.

Basically the same as most other Harpactirinae

PS, can exhibit more defensive behaviour than P.murinus


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

same as about bone dry 22 24c day 20 night bone dry, i put small water bowl in corner but she has webbed it all over so spray once a fortnight if she needs it


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

so.. do i not really need a water dish?
there is one in the viv it is going in, just need to know before hand
thanks
tom


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> so.. do i not really need a water dish?
> there is one in the viv it is going in, just need to know before hand
> thanks
> tom


 
Its really up to the individual mate we all have differant ways of keeping are spiders.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

well, they dont get one in the wild and do perfectly well. and i'v never had any african die through pilot error so it must work

recreate their natural habitat and you wont go far wrong


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> well, they dont get one in the wild and do perfectly well. and i'v never had any african die through pilot error so it must work
> 
> recreate their natural habitat and you wont go far wrong


well that really makes sense, one really does not look at it like that. good um.. i don't know, but that was good steve.
i'm going to wait until it molts again, looks like it may do soon, i will use the water dish for another spider..
thanks steve and everybody


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Cool enjoy your spider


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i will... and pardon the but, but i have the 'bug' now. i'm getting a G. rosea on sunday


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

UPDATE..
i bit the bullet and transferred judith into a 12L faunarium, she is already making a burrow. she has roughly 3 inch legspan, what size crickets shall i feed her?
tom


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

they are awesome feeders, it should easily take large/extra large at that size with no problem whatsoever : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

dayum.. that's crazy. i'll go get some now, i'm off because i'm ill and school said stay away, loads of people are off. i'm not skiving lol.
do they eat anything else besides crickets (no mealworms?)


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

personally i dont like mealworms as a food, my preference is dubia roaches which i breed,waxworms which i also breed and i buy a tub of crickets once in a while ( a tub does one sitting with my little lot, lol)


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry to hi-jack OP but...
Do t's eat locusts?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

really depends on the species, some will take anything.
this really should have been put on a new thread though.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> personally i dont like mealworms as a food, my preference is dubia roaches which i breed,waxworms which i also breed and i buy a tub of crickets once in a while ( a tub does one sitting with my little lot, lol)


also, where did you buy the roaches to start?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

if you check out 'feeder classifieds' here on RFUK theres plenty of people selling starter cultures.

but what you may find is with a low number of spiders that your supply outpaces demand. 
also, it takes a while for a culture to become 'stable' to use feeders fro, maybe 2-3 months

cheers
steve


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

ah..
i bought 2 tubs of crickets at the lps, £2 each, which i don't think is bad for a shop. plus, i need the empty tubs, for BTS buys, if any lol


----------



## luke1994 (Dec 15, 2007)

I breed dubia roaches as feeder food for my t's like steve.
They are very prolific breeders so are good for larger t collections.
Red runner roaches are also good for feeder food, very active !


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

see that's the think at the moment. i only have 3 inverts, that eat crickets, well 2 right now.. read back about sunday etc.
it will be worth it in a couple of months though.
what do you guys house the feeders in?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

i keep my Roaches in a council supplied 'recycling box', lol, quite apt if you think about it


----------



## luke1994 (Dec 15, 2007)

I house my dubia's in a big KK and a big glass tank.
Another point is that the dubia cant climb


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

ah.. very nice, i have an old aquarium that has no lid.
might look into it.


----------



## luke1994 (Dec 15, 2007)

Would be a good idea mate !.
Saves going to get crickets all the time .


----------

